# traces of blood in urine



## irnbru (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice please. I have recently taken a course of Cefalexin for a uti however the last sample last week came back as clear. I had been getting pretty severe headaches and dizzyness all of a sudden so Dr asked for urine sample this morning, the sore heads have improved but Dr found traces of blood in my urine and a small amount of protein which she said she wasn't too concerned about. Could the urine be from another uti starting? Do I need to worry about this?  Blood pressure is fine. I am being monitored weekly by GP.
I'm 27 weeks preg with 1st baby 3rd ivf.

Thanks

Fiona x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

pregnant ladies are very suseptable to UTI's, it is due to your muscles relaxing and the added pressure of the growing bump. Drink plenty of water, always make sure you maintain perfect hygiene when using the loo and also after any   (soory if TMI!)

Take care x


----------



## irnbru (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiya,

Thanks for reply.  I have suffered from uti's on and off for years and will be relieved if this is what is causing the blood in the urine, at least I'll know what the cause is. will just have to wait and see what outcome at lab is.

Thanks again

fi x


----------

